

Twitter sued over patens - inovica
http://computerworld.co.nz/news.nsf/news/852AA741058E995ECC2576090074EBC0

======
jrockway
This is why I hate software patents. Anyone can come up with some idea. Not
anyone can implement that idea and make it worth something to other people.

The hard part of software is implementation, not ideas. So we don't need legal
protection for vague ideas.

------
mosheg101
I don't think has any merit, the first patent abstract says there should be
response from receiving device back to the database. TCP ACK can't be
considered this kind of response.

------
effektz
One is free one charges

One took off one didn't

???

Lawsuit

Profit

~~~
jrockway
(.....) <\- you can have some of my extra periods.

~~~
kirubakaran
A little tact, dude. May be effektz is pregnant.

------
cgherb911
It seems that every time a great business comes along, the wolves attack. It's
depressing that this business feels it necessary to sue twitter, a business in
no direct competition with this emergency alert provider. People need to
understand that technology!=success, implementation=success.

~~~
inovica
I read it and wondered if it was primarily for PR. It's a great way to get
their emergency service in the press

